# How much will your pet need to live after you die?



## john_8 (Jul 22, 2010)

How much do you think is considered necessary to leave an arrangement for your pet (leaving a pet will)? In fact, would you guys even leave a pet will?

check this article out:

How much will your pet need to live after you die? - The Globe and Mail

I personally would leave a will for my golden retriever puppy (Baxter). I treat my pet as part of my family and therefore, I would definitely want to ensure their safety in the future in circumstances of emergencies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I would make sure I had all arrangements for each of my pets.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

if somehow i died before my pets i have arrangements for where they will o and will probably leave some money to put towards my friends that would have them to buy stuff for them


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never even thought about this. But once thought about, it seems obvious. Why didn't I think of it before?

There is a couple who would be happy to look after my pup, and all we need to do is have a conversation about it. And now we'll _have_ that conversation.

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

this was something i asked my family before i got my pets so i knew they would be cared for if i were not here. My parent shave always said they would take them or failing that my sister would and id leave some money for pet insurance costs and up keep etc. I just didnt want to have to worry about them if i was to go.


----------



## john_8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, I was just checking out the website, _Fat Cats and Lucky Dogs_ and I thought that this would bring furthur knowledge about pet wills. Also this book seems to have many interesting factoids so just check the website out, Fat Cats and Lucky Dogs - How to Leave (some of) Your Estate to Your Pets


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

my arrangements are made if anything should happen to me they go to my friend in breed rescue who knows all my dogs intimately she is also aware of my wishes.

Expecting family to take on your pet really is asking a bit much, most will try some just won't bother and will have your pet pts so they can join you and so they don't have the fuss of going to a rescue which makes them feel bad and others will hand them over to rescue... sadly we see alot of dogs where the owner has died the poor dog is grieving just as much as the family and its confused having been removed from its home. Homes can be found but the older the dog or if they have poor habits it makes it so much harder for a home to be found for them.

No one expects lots of money to be left but at bare minimum a donation to rescue would be nice.


----------



## john_8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I totally agree with you, and I think what you have said is logical and really a good idea. I just wanted to remind you that the book that was introduced in the globe and mail, it also talks about the strategies you have talked about. Just check it out at Fat Cats and Lucky Dogs - How to Leave (some of) Your Estate to Your Pets I thought this book really helped me to understand better at these kind of situations and helped me to get prepared for it!~


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes i do have a plan where they will go, and all the money i have put away would be for the dogs upkeep, such as food, vet bills ect


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I walk two GSD's for a family and they asked me if anything should happen to them would I take them on, they are left to me in the will with a generous sum of money to cover all vet bills they should encounter, boosters, flea/worming treatment and food for the rest of dogs lives.


----------



## john_8 (Jul 22, 2010)

That is great!!~
I am glad that you are looking after your pets in advance


----------

